# Pacific Chorus Frogs Are Efficient Carriers of Chytridiomycosis



## pnwpdf (Nov 9, 2010)

Some of you might be interested in this. If you keep Pacific Chorus Frogs, be aware that your less resilient dart frogs and other amphibians may be at risk for exposure to chytrid.

Chorus Frog Blamed for Spreading Devastating Disease


----------



## Mr. elder (Jan 29, 2011)

real good info.got some that I raised from tads.there going outside when it warms up.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Wow. The consequences of that could be devastating...


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

bad idea. Please don't release any captively raised animals into your local environment. Maybe you didn't quite understand the intent of the article.


Mr. elder said:


> real good info.got some that I raised from tads.there going outside when it warms up.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Mr. elder said:


> real good info.got some that I raised from tads.there going outside when it warms up.


Um...did you read the article? If any of the frogs in your house have chytrid there is a possibility of it getting spread to the native amphibians. So please don't release them.


----------



## matthewrich (Nov 1, 2012)

I think this is a major problem for this frogs, so what others steps are they taking for this problem.


----------

